# asrock lüftersteuerung



## luntius (21. Oktober 2014)

*asrock lüftersteuerung*

hallo,

hab ein h97 pro, mit CPU Fan 1, Case Fan 1 + Case Fan 2.
werden alle 3 im UEFI erkannt.
der vordere Case Fan 1 läuft am lautesten.
möchte die jetzt regeln über die einstellung angepasst.
nur welche werte gebe ich dort ein damit ich nix kaputt mache.
habs schon probiert, mir kommt vor da ändert sich nix.
temp. sind CPU 31-33 bei raumtemperatur.
hab mir gedacht da ja nur der Case Fan 1 am lautesten ist
geb ich ein bei 30°/20% 
wichtig ist mir nur das die lüfter im IDLE leise sind.

kann mir wer mal die asrock lüftersteuerung erklären?
kapier das net so ganz mit den °/% anzeigen.
hoffe hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

rest des system:
instel xeon 1231
EKL brocken
SSD + HDD
R9280
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: asrock lüftersteuerung*

Erstmal alle auf Silent stellen, wenn dann ein Lüfter immernoch schnell dreht, ist er so nicht regelbar. 

Danach kannst du die Lüfterkurve noch manuell einstellen wenn du willst, so dass z.B. die Gehäuselüfter früher hochdrehen als der CPU Lüfter, das kommt der Graka zugute. 

Bei Temperatur x dreht der Lüfter mit Drehzahl y. x = 40°C, y   = 30% für die erste Stufe beispielsweise. Bleibt dann im idle recht ruhig.


----------



## luntius (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: asrock lüftersteuerung*

hallo,

lüfter sind regelbar.
hab jetzt so eingestellt 40°/30% Case Fan1 läuft mit 200rpm(hinten) und Case Fan 2 mit 800rpm(vorne).
ist im IDLE fast unhörbar.
die stufen darunter hab ich so gelassen wie sie sind.
kann ich das so lassen ohne mir um die GK sorgen zu machen?

werd heute mal nen test mit prime machen.
mfg
lunti


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: asrock lüftersteuerung*

Hi,

Prime mag für Tests beim Übertackten etc. gut sein, aber es lastet ja nur die CPU aus-die Graka interessiert das relativ wenig - auch wenn du mit Prime dein System aufheizt(und das nur einseitig weil die Graka nix zu tun hat und keine Abwärme ins Case zum aufheizen abgibt und somit die Caselüfter nur "verfälscht"/anders beansprucht werden. Außerdem ist Prime ein Stresstest , der nicht der normalen Belastung beim Arbeiten + Zocken entspricht.

Ich würde einfach eine Stunde das machen wofür du den PC am meisten nutzt und die CPU belastet wird, also zocken oder arbeiten mit z.B. Photoprogramm XY. Die Temperaturen und die entsprechende Lüfterdrehzahl kannst du z.B. mit HWinfo auslesen (Sensors anklicken nach dem Starten).
Anhand der abgelesenden Werte kannst du immer noch die Lüfter im Bios so konfigurieren, dass du ein für dich gutes Kühlungs-Lautstärke-Verhältnis bekommst.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: asrock lüftersteuerung*

Ein H97 Pro4 kann als Gehäuselüfter nur 4-Pin Lüfter (PWM) steuern.
Hast du solche Lüfter angesteckt?
Oder 3-Polige die bei den meisten Gehäusen dabei sind?


----------



## luntius (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: asrock lüftersteuerung*

hallo,

ja sind PWM Lüfter.
1* hinten Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120x120x25
2* vorne ARCTIC COOLING F9 PWM 92x92x25

regeln kann ich sie ja, frage nur ob bei der geringen drehzahl vom hinteren lüfter 
eventuel nicht genug luftstrom vorhanden ist um ausrechend kühlung für die GK zu haben.

mfg

lunti


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: asrock lüftersteuerung*

Fühl mal mit der Hand ob der Luftstrom ähnlich ist. Wenn du die Gehäuselüfter früher aufdrehen lässt als den cpu Lüfter passt das mit den Temperaturen schon, die Grafikkarte gibt ja ihre Wärme ins Gehäuse ab, somit wird die CPU wärmer.


----------

